# Live mice



## meadowsweet69 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi I'm, the proud owner of two barn owls, an eagle owl and a red tail hawk and it's costing me a fortune in chicks. I'd like to source some mice to breed a colony to feed (dead!) to my birds but finding mice for sale is proving almost impossible. I live near Aberdeen, Scotland. Can anyone help please?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

try posting in either the feeder section in help (2 up from this one) or the feeder section in classifieds (subforum just below the help one), both get more traffic than this section, so people are more likely to see quicker : victory:

either make a new thread or click the ! in a red triangle button in the top right hand corner to ask a mod to move it : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why not have a mouse feeder colony?

it's way cheaper and not much effort at all... plus, you can raise very healthy mice... good food... good raptor...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

HABU said:


> why not have a mouse feeder colony?
> 
> it's way cheaper and not much effort at all... plus, you can raise very healthy mice... good food... good raptor...


i think thats what the OPs trying to do...



meadowsweet69 said:


> I'd like to source some mice to breed a colony to feed (dead!) to my birds...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> i think thats what the OPs trying to do...


 i need to come there and breed mice and rats... i'd make a mint. i see so many threads about where to find mice...

don't pet shops there sell mice and rats?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

HABU said:


> i need to come there and breed mice and rats... i'd make a mint. i see so many threads about where to find mice...
> 
> don't pet shops there sell mice and rats?


nah, you really wouldnt. i can get live rats or mice for less than £3 an adult, and id consider that quite a high price. got offered some adult mice for 50p each, or £10 for a colony a few weeks ago. its all about knowing where to look, which is why i directed the OP towards the feeder sections.

they do, but some people may not be happy about buying from them for whatever reason (cost, shop wont sell them knowing what they intend to do with them and so on).


----------



## meadowsweet69 (Dec 3, 2012)

*mice*

Hi guys thanks for ideas. Trying to find mice in pet shops is virtually impossible here. There are 'posh' females at £10 each but no males. I haven't tried the reptile shop yet.
Will re-post in forums you suggested- cheers


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Reptile shop near me has lots of mice, has a breeding group (not for snake food ) :lol2:
That sign keeps the unknowing happy.


----------

